# Best heat transfer Matte vinyl for tshirts?



## insertcoinz87 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am getting back into the vnyl game ordering a gcc expert 2 24" soon long with a heat press. I was wondering what is the best matte finish for tshirts, mostly cotton shirts like gildan. I dont want the plastic gloss look like most heat transfer vinyl achieve. Is Joto ultra matte any good? Thanks in advanced


----------



## fergsworld7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Interested in the answer


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try a sample of Spectracut II from imprintables.com. It's one of the best we've found and gives you that matte screen print look with virtually no hand.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

insertcoinz87 said:


> I am getting back into the vnyl game ordering a gcc expert 2 24" soon long with a heat press. I was wondering what is the best matte finish for tshirts, mostly cotton shirts like gildan. I dont want the plastic gloss look like most heat transfer vinyl achieve. Is Joto ultra matte any good? Thanks in advanced


Can the gcc cut the siser glitter vinyl.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

splathead said:


> Try a sample of Spectracut II from imprintables.com. It's one of the best we've found and gives you that matte screen print look with virtually no hand.


How is it different from easyweed


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nyx567 said:


> How is it different from easyweed


Easyweed tends to have a sheen to it. Spectracut is completely matte.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

nyx567 said:


> Can the gcc cut the siser glitter vinyl.


The Expert will cut glitter vinyl. If you use a 60 degree blade, it will open up the cut lines a bit more and make them more visible.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

I would recommend Fashion Film from Stahls


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

ThermoFlex Plus has a matte finish and a soft hand. es, the GCC will cut the glitter with a 60 degree blade.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

Where is the best place to buy this model


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

X2 for thermoflex plus, matte, weeds great, thin, very durable. Use it for 90% of my jobs. 1000's of shirts.


----------



## insertcoinz87 (Sep 3, 2012)

proworlded said:


> ThermoFlex Plus has a matte finish and a soft hand. es, the GCC will cut the glitter with a 60 degree blade.


I went with thermoflex plus. Everything I ordered form yuo guys should be here this afternoon waiting on me when I get off of work. Ill post pics of the setup and product when i get everything going. Thanks


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I use thermoflex plus and love it.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just want to cut letters and numbers with vinyl and siser glitter vinyl, what is the cheapest model to do this well.


----------



## BTF (Nov 13, 2013)

Thermoflex plus! Great soft and matt finish


----------

